# New Rhapsody Litter!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Have I mentioned that I check Rhapsody's site religiously? No? Well, I do.  

It looks like she _may_ have puppies available in the future. I just thought 

everyone would enjoy these precious puppy pics in the meantime!

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/litters.html

The little boy and girl out of CH Rhapsody Veranda Thrilled Happy x CH Rhapsody 

Maltangel Year of Jubilee are adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: The sire has one of

the cutest faces I've seen! :wub: 

Enjoy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! lots of beautiful babies. I am starting to think one is just not enough Lol.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I wish... Love the litter out of CH Rhapsody Veranda Thrilled Happy x CH Rhapsody Maltangel Year of Jubilee. Both the male and female are beautiful. And then a newborn litter of 4 little girls! Ugh I wish I didn't have to wait until I'm done with school...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, they're adorable. Wish I could get the little Jubilee girl. :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am so lucky. I got to see all of them this week end. Puppy heaven :wub: :wub: :wub: The Jubilee X Happy were so cute and playful... Loved it.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 25 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843705


> I am so lucky. I got to see all of them this week end. Puppy heaven :wub: :wub: :wub: The Jubilee X Happy were so cute and playful... Loved it.[/B]


and you didn't bring one home?? LOL would have been so hard to resist!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Oct 25 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843715


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Oct 25 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843705





> I am so lucky. I got to see all of them this week end. Puppy heaven :wub: :wub: :wub: The Jubilee X Happy were so cute and playful... Loved it.[/B]


and you didn't bring one home?? LOL would have been so hard to resist!
[/B][/QUOTE]

No...LOL... I cannot have anymore. But is was FUN to see them. I really enjoyed the dog show.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sooooooooooooo cute! :wub:


----------

